# Pessebre altre cop!



## Mei

Ep joves!

En el forum d'espanyol hi ha un fil, aquest, on es parla del caganer i del dimoni escuat. El que em xoca es que també es parla del pixaner, figura que jo desconeixia... volsatres la posaveu/poseu al pessebre?

Fins aviat!

Mei, desconcertada i esmaperduda


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Que jo sàpiga el pixaner és als pessebres de Bèlgica, aquí no n'he vist mai cap, pero vaja, ves a saber...


----------



## Lumia

A l'entrada "Belén" de Wikipedia en castellà hi explicita, per exemple, que a Catalunya és típic, a més del caganer, el pixaner:

"En Cataluña se incluyen unas figuras llamadas _caganer_ que representa a un campesino en el acto de la defecación y el _pixaner_, que orina."

Aquí hi teniu intervencions d'espectadors al programa _Connexions_, de TV3, parlant del caganer i podeu veure que n'hi ha que també parlen del pixaner.

I aquí una pàgina andorrana on podreu veure un pixaner al costat d'un caganer.

El que jo no sabia és que als pessebres belgues també hi posaven un pixaner. Algú sap si és com els catalans (sense barretina, és clar ) o és una reproducció del Manneken Pis?


----------



## Mei

Ostres Lumia, doncs jo no l'havia posat mai, per això volia saber si vosaltres el coneixieu. 

Per cert, gràcies per la informació.  

Ens veiem!

Mei


----------



## chics

Hola! és que a Brussel·les hi ha una font amb un nen pixant, ells ho troben molt guai i ho consideren una mica un simbol de la ciutat, una mica com el Colom amb el braç estés a Barcelona, suposo. Hi ha tota mena de records per a guiris amb el nen pixant. El que no sabia era que també l'usèssin de figureta de Nadal, tot i que no em sorpren...

Mei, a casa teniem un pixaner, però no és tan emblemàtic com el caganer, era per tenir "la parelleta". Em sembla que és exagerat dir que tots els pesebres en tenen però segur que la trobes a la fira de Santa Llúcia, com l'àngel, el pastoret,... els típics. Després cadascú compra i posa el que vol.


----------



## Lumia

chics said:


> Hola! és que a Brussel·les hi ha una font amb un nen pixant, ells ho troben molt guai i ho consideren una mica un simbol de la ciutat, una mica com el Colom amb el braç estés a Barcelona, suposo. Hi ha tota mena de records per a guiris amb el nen pixant. El que no sabia era que també l'usèssin de figureta de Nadal, tot i que no em sorpren...


 
El Menneken Pis l'han vestit fins i tot de catalanet amb ocasió de l'11 de setembre (em sembla que per intervenció del Casal Català de Brusel·les). Aquí n'hi ha una foto i aquí una altra d'un altre any.


----------



## Mei

chics said:


> Mei, a casa teniem un pixaner, però no és tan emblemàtic com el caganer, era per tenir "la parelleta". Em sembla que és exagerat dir que tots els pesebres en tenen però segur que la trobes a la fira de Santa Llúcia, com l'àngel, el pastoret,... els típics. Després cadascú compra i posa el que vol.



 Sí, segur que el puc trobar. Es que m'ha agafat de nou... no ho sabia.  Diguessim que es una cosa que ha vingut més tard, suposo. 

En fi, gràcies per les vostres respostes. 

Ens veiem!

Mei


----------



## betulina

Jo estic com tu, Mei, no havia sentit mai que hi hagués un _pixaner_, també! (I, per tant, no l'he posat mai, tampoc.) 

Va bé de saber-ho!


----------



## ampurdan

Aquest fil no conté una pregunta lingüística, sinó una pregunta sobre els costums particulars dels diferents usuaris. És una pregunta molt legítima, però aquest no és el lloc per donar-hi resposta.

ampurdan (moderador)


----------

